# The absolute BEST electric smoker out there?



## gitnby (Jul 31, 2013)

Have an MES 30 at the Lake House and love it so far.

Thinking of getting one for this house and not sure if I go with same model or look at something better?

So far, the 30" has suited my needs, so don't know if I would need to go bigger?

Really like the convenience of the electric model, and love my AMNPS, especially for cold smokes!

Let's hear about your recommendations. 

While price is always a concern, I would definitely consider opening up the wallet for a good one!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 31, 2013)

Smokin' It, Smokin' Tex or Cookshack seem to be the best residential units out there. I believe the Cookshack is actually a commercial model, or they have commercial models in their line. My brother has the small Smokin' Tex and loves it. He has had one element burn out, but other than that it's been trouble free and does a great job. Only thing I don't like about electrics is the limited temp range, usually topping out in the 250˚-275˚ range. Makes it hard to do hot and fast.


----------



## chef willie (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm running a Smokin It #3 and like it fine. Roomy, heavy duty racks, can do whole slabs (have 2 in now) needs little attention. However, I'm getting the itch to invest in a pellet burner. Been looking at the Green Mountains & Rec Tec's.....high praise from many on here & else where and you can do both smoke & grilling with temps from 100 to 500 degrees. Just sayin'.......look, consider, tire kick if possible.....I'm liking what I'm seeing in the GM and it's carried locally here by a farm & ranch supply. Yoder also was a serious consideration but close to 1,000 + S&H so would be about 1400 for me. Beautiful looking unit though & made in the US of A


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 31, 2013)

Among my smokers are two Cookshack electrics, a Amerique (under $2000) and a smaller 009-2 (under $700).  The Amerique is a set it and forget it smoker that allows you to set the cooking temp (140° - 300°, finish internal product temperature or time and will go to a hold temp of 140° when the threshold is met.   The 009-2 is a manual temp set up to 250°.  Expensive? Yes, but with the excellent customer service you will only need to buy one in your lifetime.  Would I trade for something else? Nope, no way.  Suggest you look them up.

They also have pellet / grill smokers even commercial equipment.

FYI, I spent most my money on smokers and beer, the rest I just wasted.

Tom


----------



## the zil (Jul 31, 2013)

The MES 30" gets me by but I can see something that will accommodate a full packer in my future. Trying my darndest to wear this one out as I can't see buying a new one when I have a functional one. Window shopping for now.


----------



## geerock (Jul 31, 2013)

A real nice value is the Smokin It lineup.  I would be real careful with the masterbuilts.  I have been through 4 of them since December.  Thats right ........ FOUR.  Everything from catching fire to bad controllers to temp fluctuations so bad you can't cook.  The last one I received in late april and it died a couple weeks ago.  They won't warranty it and won't refund because the original buy in December was past the 90 day period.  Masterbuilt can go and........... well you know.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2013)

Several sponsors of this great forum sell smokers....  

Sausage Maker has some very good smokers and they are make in the U.S.A....

http://www.sausagemaker.com/4090330lbdigitalcountrysmoker.aspx

Meat Processors has a big lineup of smokers......

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/meat-smokers.html

Dave


----------



## themule69 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a MES40 and use a AMNPS. works great for me. A full packer and a couple of racks of ribs will fit fine. I have never known of anyone saying my smoker is just to big. Unless they have a 500gallon and just want to cook a burger.

Their is no one size fits all.

How many will you be cooking for?

What is your budget?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gitnby (Aug 1, 2013)

After a bit of research, I have it narrowed down to:

Smokin Tex 1400 ($539 on Amazon) and the 

Smokin it Model 2.($429)

leaning towards the Smokin Tex.

looked at higher-priced models, but didn't really see anything that justified paying double or triple the above prices?


----------



## johnnytex (Aug 1, 2013)

Be sure to include shipping in your price. These thing are HEAVY.

Check out the Smokin Tex on eBay. saw a good deal there last week.


----------



## once a marine (Aug 1, 2013)

GITNBY said:


> After a bit of research, I have it narrowed down to:
> 
> Smokin Tex 1400 ($539 on Amazon) and the
> 
> ...


The smoking Tex looks to be slightly smaller interior-wise than the Smokin-IT #2 (in width and depth, but height is higher). I think width/depth is more important to fit larger cuts onto the racks (especially briskets). It also looks like you can gete a Model 2 Smokin-IT on their site for $399 with a free cover.

I have a Smokin-IT #2 and enjoy it, but if you have the funds I'd recommend a #3 (or equivalent sized Tex) simply for the greater rack size (and who doesn't love rack size?)


----------



## old sarge (Aug 1, 2013)

gitnby,

Seems like you have done your research.  You cannot go wrong with either smoker.  Both enjoy a good reputation and loyal following.  I think you get more bang for the buck with Smokin-it when you compare features and price, but in the end, it is a personal choice.  

I believe you can find a few posts regarding both the SmokinTex units and Smokin-it elsewhere in the forum as well as those who are using the AMNPS with one or the other of these smokers. Just use the search bar at the top.

Good luck and happy smoking.


----------

